# Camitz transfer of the palmaris longus-thumb



## kmeredith (Apr 17, 2009)

The doctor made incision over the radial border of the thumb MCP joint and dissection carried down to the abductor pollicis brevis tendon. A subcu tunnel was then created over the thenar eminence and exiting over the wrist in the area of the flexor carpi radialis tendon. The palmaris longus tendon was rerouted through the subcutaneous tunnel and brought out through the thumb incision.  The palmaris longus tendon was then inserted and woven into the abductor pollicis brevis tendon in a pulvertaft fashion with anchoring sutures. does anyone have a CPT code for this? Thanks, Kathy


----------

